
Eppenberg SBB Railway Tunnel – From installation to the breakthrough - atesti
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTnFpKCAJtE
======
atesti
When I am frustrated by broken software and the general state of our IT
industry, watching this video and what they accomplish in tunnel boring
restores my faith in humanity. The amount of people involved, the precision,
planning and execution are excellent

